# November 8, 2006: 3x3x3



## pjk (Nov 9, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) L2 B' U2 F' L2 R' D' U2 B2 D R' L B R' B2 L' U2 D2 F' L2 R2 U' D' F' L'
2) D R D' B F2 D R B2 L D R2 F2 U B F' U2 R U2 F2 D R U' F' R F
3) R F L F R' U' D R' D R' B' F2 D' F2 L R' B R B F2 R F2 B R' U2
4) U2 F2 B' D L2 F2 L F' B D' F' L2 U L F D2 R2 B' R U' B U2 R' B2 U2
5) F' D L2 B2 D2 B U2 B2 L F' B' L U D2 L' R U' L2 D B' F' R2 U2 D F2


----------



## Cetron (Nov 11, 2006)

*Name:* Cetron
*Average:* 22.57
*Times:* (21.35) 22.63 21.74 23.34 (24.08)


----------



## longshot789 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Name:*Longshot789
*Average:*1:04:47
*Times:* 1:07.58 (1:00.41) 1:03.22 (1:20.24) 1:02.61

This is my fastest average 5 so far. The 1:00.41 is my fastest non-lucky solve!


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 18, 2006)

*Name:* Kai Jiptner
*Average:* 54.32
*Times:* 51.39 47.16 (45.86) (78.67) 64.42

Totally messed up Solve 4 & 5... hoped to get sub 50.


----------



## Erik (Nov 19, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 13.49
Times: 12.89, 13.52, (12.41), (14.12), 14.06

CRAAZZZY!!! And weird too. Just did the sunday contest 10 min ago and I only had 1 sub-15 (14.41) and now.... these scrambles seemed easier


----------

